
Git v2.20.0 - conductor
https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/12/9/39
======
lucideer
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18641684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18641684)

~~~
privong
Not only related, but that submission is just a different mirror for the same
emailed release announcement.

------
epberry
> Lift code from GitHub to restrict delta computation so that an object that
> exists in one fork is not made into a delta against another object that does
> not appear in the same forked repository.

Must be pretty great to be a Github engineer that contributed this to the
product to see it upstreamed.

~~~
avar
That GitHub engineer already has more than 3000 patches in git.git :)

------
chaitanya
It amazes me how Junio Hamano maintains one of the most important open source
projects out there while flying completely under the radar.

I wonder how Linus found him - was he an early contributor to Git?

~~~
ysleepy
"I think one of my biggest successes is actually outside Linux: recognizing
how good a developer Junio Hamano was on git, and trusting him enough to just
ask if he would be willing to maintain the project." \- Linus Torvalds

------
oaiey
The version number is cool.

